# Ne crois-tu pas que + mode



## Totoro

Bonjour!

J'ai une question: 

Je sais qu'il faut employer le subjonctif dans la structure " ne pas croire que+subj"

mais pourquoi on emploit l'indicatif dans la phrase: "Le ciel est girs, je ne crois que la pluie va cesser aujourd'hui"? 

Est-ce parce qu'il n'existe pas "futur proche" dans cette structure?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Johanne

Totoro said:
			
		

> Je sais qu'il faut employer le subjonctif dans la structure " ne pas croire que+subj"
> 
> mais pourquoi on emploit l'indicatif dans la phrase: "Le ciel est girs, je ne crois que la pluie va cesser aujourd'hui"?


 
Avec "ne pas croire que", l'indicatif et le subjonctif sont bons.


----------



## DerDrache

"Ne...que" n'est pas negatif, donc il n'exprime pas de doute.


----------



## Spain_is_different

Nan, c bien une négation, il a oublié de mettre le "pas"


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je crois que l'explication tient à l'absence d'un futur du subjonctif en Français: futur et futur poche ne peuvent que rester à l'indicatif:
"Je ne crois  pas que l'orage s'interrompe bientôt" mais "je ne crois pas que l'orage va s'interrompre" ou "s'interrompra..."


----------



## Johanne

J.F. de TROYES said:
			
		

> un futur poche


 
tu es pessismiste!!


----------



## Aoyama

"Le ciel est gris, je ne crois pas que la pluie va cesser aujourd'hui"?
. va = futur proche et devient un auxiliaire
 je ne crois pas que la pluie aille cesser aujourd'hui
     est donc impossible
par contre :
 je ne crois pas qu'il puisse réussir , est possible (et seul correct)


----------



## Sergius

1) Je crois que Johanne a raison, les deux modes sont possibles. Ce qui les differe c'est une nuance. A savoir la phrase avec l'indicatif est plus objective ce qui est confirme par "le ciel est gris" (je le vois).
"Je ne crois pas que la pluie va cesser = je pense (je suis sur) que la pluie ne cessera pas. L'objectivite entraine l'indicatif. Tandis que la phrase au subjonctif est plus subjective. Je ne crois pas que la pluie cesse = Je doute que la pluie cesse. 
C'est a dire la phrase a indicatif veut dire "je crois que la pluie ne cessera pas", l'accent est mis sur la subordonnee (la realite) alors que la phrase a subjonctif est egale a "je ne crois pas que la pluie cesse". L'accent est mis sur la principale (mon jugement).
En d'autres mots si vous insistez sur la realite de l'action (meme si c'est une action future, mais vous la considerez probable, evidente), vous employez l'indicatif (mode de raison => d'objectivite). Sinon vous employez le subjonctif (mode de sentiments, doutes, craintes etc. => de subjectivite).

2) Le futur proche doit se former a l'aide de l'auxiliaire au present de l'indicatif (!). Aucun autre temps est impossible. Sinon ce n'est plus futur proche.

P.S. A l'attention de Aoyama. Trouvez-vous la phrase "je crois qu'il ne pourra pas reussir" correcte?


----------



## timpeac

J.F. de TROYES said:
			
		

> Je crois que l'explication tient à l'absence d'un futur du subjonctif en Français: futur et futur poche ne peuvent que rester à l'indicatif:
> "Je ne crois pas que l'orage s'interrompe bientôt" mais "je ne crois pas que l'orage va s'interrompre" ou "s'interrompra..."


 
Je pensais qu'on utilisait "doive" pour le subjonctif du futur proche (sans impliquer une obligation).

Je ne crois pas qu'il doive pleuvoir demain - ou je me trompe ?


----------



## marget

Moi, je n'ai jamais rien lu sur l'emploi du verbe devoir pour exprimer le futur proche du subjonctif.  C'est intéressant, ça!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,


			
				J.F. de TROYES said:
			
		

> Je crois que l'explication tient à l'absence d'un futur du subjonctif en Français: futur et futur poche ne peuvent que rester à l'indicatif:
> "Je ne crois pas que l'orage s'interrompe bientôt" mais "je ne crois pas que l'orage va s'interrompre" ou "s'interrompra..."


Si je puis me permettre, il me semble que
"je ne crois pas que l'orage va s'interrompre"
et 
"je ne crois pas que l'orage s'interrompra..."
se sont pas correctes (je veux dire en français formel) et il me semble qu'il faudrait écrire
"je ne crois pas que l'orage soit sur le point de s'interrompre"
et
"je ne crois pas que l'orage s'interrompe" (le subjonctif indique un évènement dans le futur)


----------



## marget

Donc, on utilise le présent du subjonctif pour indiquer le futur parce qu'il n'y a pas de temps futur au subjonctif.  C'est ça?
Alors, dirait-on (en français formel) "En 2008, je doute que Mme Clinton soit présidente des USA"?


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Si je puis me permettre, il me semble que
> "je ne crois pas que l'orage va s'interrompre"
> et
> "je ne crois pas que l'orage s'interrompra..."
> se sont pas correctes (je veux dire en français formel) et il me semble qu'il faudrait écrire
> "je ne crois pas que l'orage soit sur le point de s'interrompre"
> et
> "je ne crois pas que l'orage s'interrompe" (le subjonctif indique un évènement dans le futur)


 
Et est-ce que j'avais raison pour "doive" (je n'en étais pas complètement certain) ? Pour reprendre l'exemple de Marget, peut-on dire "En 2008, je doute que Mme Clinton doive être présidente des Etas-Unis." ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir ..... Bonjour!


			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> Et est-ce que j'avais raison pour "doive" (je n'en étais pas complètement certain) ? Pour reprendre l'exemple de Marget, peut-on dire "En 2008, je doute que Mme Clinton doive être présidente des Etas-Unis." ?


Ca me paraît correct.

Mais, pour être sûr qu'on s'est bien compris :
- Si tu veux dire "je doute qu'il soit obligatoire que Mme Clinton soit présidente en 2008" ça me paraît correct!
- Si tu veux dire "Je doute qu'il soit possible que Mme Clinton soit présidente en 2008", il faudrait remplacer "doive" par "puisse" parce que "devoir" dans le sens de forte probabilité, après un verbe négatif (ou douter, ce qui revient au même) , ce n'est pas faux, mais j'ai bien peur qu'on ne comprenne pas si c'est "doit = obligation" ou "doit = très probable" !!!

et même chose pour ton exemple sur "doive pleuvoir"

Bon, désolé, il faut que j'aille me coucher!!!
Bonne nuit à tous!!


----------



## marget

Alors, dans mon exemple, il faut dire "Je doute que Mme Clinton puisse être présidente en 2008". Voilà le sens de ma phrase. Les Républicains doivent être très contents de cette idée!


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Bonsoir ..... Bonjour!
> 
> Ca me paraît correct.
> 
> Mais, pour être sûr qu'on s'est bien compris :
> - Si tu veux dire "je doute qu'il soit obligatoire que Mme Clinton soit présidente en 2008" ça me paraît correct!
> - Si tu veux dire "Je doute qu'il soit possible que Mme Clinton soit présidente en 2008", il faudrait remplacer "doive" par "puisse"


 
Bonsoir (je suis une heure plus jeune que toi)

En fait c'est ni l'un ni l'autre que je voulais exprimer, tout simplement le futur On m'avait dit qu'on pouvait utiliser le présent au subjonctif du verbe "devoir" pour indiquer ce futur au subjonctif, de la même manière qu'on utilise le présent à l'indicatif du verbe "aller" pour parler du futur à l'indicatif (sans forcément y ajouter un sens de "mouvement" physique).

C'est peu clair, peut-être, avec une phrase comme celle de Mme Clinton. Utilisant celle que j'ai citée plus tôt -

il va pleuvoir demain
je doute qu'il doive pleuvoir demain

c'est plus clair, je crois, parce que le temps n'a pas de sentiments etc.

"Il va pleuvoir demain" - c'est le futur, c'est clair. Il ne s'agit absolument pas de mouvement. De façon similaire il me semble que "qu'il doive pleuvoir" parle tout simplement du futur (mais bien sûr au subjonctif) , il n'y a pas vraiment l'obligation là.

C'est vrai ou pas ?


----------



## DearPrudence

timpeac said:
			
		

> Je pensais qu'on utilisait "doive" pour le subjonctif du futur proche (sans impliquer une obligation).
> 
> Je ne crois pas qu'il doive pleuvoir demain - ou je me trompe ?


 
Bonsoir tout le monde

Personnellement, ta phrase me semble très bizarre à l'oreille. Mais en y réfléchissant, on peut la comprendre. Mais elle ne serait utilisée que dans un contexte plutôt restreint je crois, plutôt comme une réponse à une affirmation que tu contestes.
'Il va encore pleuvoir demain.
- Non, non, je ne crois pas qu'il doive pleuvoir demain. Non, il ne doit pas pleuvoir.'
Bon, tout ça c'est un peu capillo-tracté mais en tout cas, au premier abord, j'ai surtout eu l'impression que tu avais calqué cette expression sur l'anglais 'should'.
En tout cas, je crois que c'est une phrase que l'on n'entendra pas tous les jours mais qui finalement n'est pas complètement fausse.

J'espère que ça t'aide.


----------



## timpeac

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Personnellement, ta phrase me semble très bizarre à l'oreille. Mais en y réfléchissant, on peut la comprendre. Mais elle ne serait utilisée que dans un contexte plutôt restreint je crois, plutôt comme une réponse à une affirmation que tu contestes.
> 'Il va encore pleuvoir demain.
> - Non, non, je ne crois pas qu'il doive pleuvoir demain. Non, il ne doit pas pleuvoir.'
> Bon, tout ça c'est un peu capillo-tracté mais en tout cas, au premier abord, j'ai surtout eu l'impression que tu avais calqué cette expression sur l'anglais 'should'.
> En tout cas, je crois que c'est une phrase que l'on entendra pas tous les jours mais qui finalement n'est pas complètement fausse.
> 
> J'espère que ça t'aide.


 
Oui, merci Pru, ça m'aide beaucoup, parce qu'en fin de compte je ne cherche pas à montrer qu'une telle phrase _devrait_ pouvoir indiquer le futur au subjonctif juste que je pensais que c'était le cas parce qu'on me l'avait dit une fois. Si cet usage sonne bizarre à tes oreilles francophones (francoaudites ?) ça suffit pour me conseiller de trouver un autre moyen pour exprimer cette idée

Et il semble que Carnesecchi soit d'accord avec toi aussi.


----------



## GeordieBoy29

Je crois que sergius a raison et je ne pense pas que j'aurais pu mieux dire !


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Pour être sûr de ne pas se tromper, je pense qu'il faudrait soit être explicite :
"Non! Non! Je ne pense pas qu'il soit très probable qu'il pleuve demain!",
soit utiliser "penser que" à la forme affirmative
"Non! Non! Je pense qu'il ne devrait pas pleuvoir demain" ce qui est même plus court!
Bon courage


----------



## Aoyama

A propos de la phrase "je crois qu'il ne pourra pas réussir" (Q posée par Sergius) : envisageable mais pas très naturelle. Je dirais : "je crois qu'il n'y arrivera pas" ("je crois qu'il ne réussira pas" ne semble pas naturel non plus).


----------



## Starcreator

Le fait qu'il n'existe pas de subjonctif future en français m'a toujours laissé perplexe. Alors, si je peux clarifier, comment auriez-vous écrit les phrases suivantes si le futur proche ne serait pas correcte?

Bien qu'il aille aller à l'université demain, je veux qu'il parte maintenant.

Je doute qu'il aille faire ses études en médecin quand il aura grandi, mais je ne peux pas en être certain.

Je cherche quelqu'un qui aille être au magasin demain.

J'ai peur qu'elle n'aille pas partir.


----------



## Aoyama

Bien qu'il aille aller à l'université demain, je veux qu'il parte maintenant.
(correct, mais logique de la phrase ?)
Je doute qu'il aille faire ses études en médecin quand il aura grandi, mais je ne peux pas en être certain.
 Je doute qu'il  fasse des études de médecine quand il sera grand mais ...

Je cherche quelqu'un qui aille être au magasin demain.
Je cherche qqn qui soit/puisse  être .............

J'ai peur qu'elle n'aille pas partir
..................... ne partira pas / ne parte pas (un peu différent)


----------



## Aoyama

P.S : Bien sûr, Je cherche quelqu'un qui aille au magasin demain, possible.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour, 

Deux corrections :



			
				Starcreator said:
			
		

> Bien qu'il aille aller à l'université demain, je veux qu'il parte maintenant.


Attention,_ "aller aller"_ n'existe pas, pas plus que _"aller être"_ au subjonctif (au futur proche oui, _Je vais aller, je vais être_) 
_"Aller faire"_ par contre, oui. 




			
				Aoyama said:
			
		

> J'ai peur qu'elle n'aille pas partir
> ..................... ne partira pas / ne parte pas (un peu différent)


 
La phrase de Starcreator n'est pas correcte, mais _"J'ai peur qu'elle ne partira pas"_ ne me semble pas l'être non plus, ça sonne très mal. Dans cette proposition subordonnée, je pense que seul le subjonctif permet de traduire le futur. 



_Edité: Après certains verbes, seul le subjonctif est possible :_
_http://www.french.ch/Lecon_10_emploi_du_subjonctif.html_


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Tout à fait d'accord,Carnesecchi, je fais amende honorable; en Français soigné, "ne pas croire que" gouverne le subjonctif; Merci pour ce rappel.


----------



## Aoyama

Reponse a Sergius :
Tout bien recu et bien percu. Merci.
Quant a l'usage du subjonctif, grande question. D'abord, nul doute (et ceci est bien dommage mais, comme disait Moliere "qui peut aller la/accent/ contre") que le francais subit un "abatardissement", multiples raisons, vous en connaissez surement. Le subjonctif effraie car il est plein de pieges, il appartient a la langue "tenue" mais fait maintenant un peu pedant. Si "les contraintes engendrent la beaute", l'ignorance et la perte du respect de l'effort engendre la facilite et la corruption des choses.
Vaste probleme ...


----------



## Starcreator

Aoyama said:
			
		

> Bien qu'il aille aller à l'université demain, je veux qu'il parte maintenant.
> (correct, mais logique de la phrase ?)


 
La logique de la phrase n'est pas pertinente - je m'intéresse aux aspects grammaticals.

Mais vos autres suggestions fonctionnent bien. Merci.



			
				Mikael said:
			
		

> La phrase de Starcreator n'est pas correcte, mais _"J'ai peur qu'elle ne partira pas"_ ne me semble pas l'être non plus, ça sonne très mal. Dans cette proposition subordonnée, je pense que seul le subjonctif permet de traduire le futur.


 
Bien sûr mes phrases ne sont pas correctes; elles n'étaient pas censées l'être. J'essayais de démontrer la façon dont certaines situations (dans lesquelles le subjonctif semble approprié) sont plus complexes, et nécessitent une autre façon de construire la phrase. Il me semble que "J'ai peur qu'elle ne parte pas" est la seule manière de le dire, ce qui est décevant.

Les limitations du subjonctif rendent vraiment difficile la communication en français quant à certains verbes et au futur. Mais je suppose qu'il faut s'y faire, on n'a pas de choix...

Merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------

